# Which tamper 58mm or 58.4mm



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm brewing some great espresso at the moment but like most people on here I'm looking for ways to achieve an extra percent of deliciousness from my beans. I am using a Classic with a Compak Elite which I am happy with. My tamper is one of those Le Express diabolo shaped ones which has kept me happy, until now....

I'm not suffering channelling or fast extraction. I just want something that feels nicer in the hand and presses a really nice puck. It wouldn't hurt for the said item to look quite cool but it needs to be a pleasure to use and hopefully a handy tool in the science of brewing.

The choices are (it appears to me) flat or convex. My hunch is that convex would be the choice with regard to better sealed puck edges.The basket shape may influence me in this direction.

Does it make a great deal of difference whether the diameter is 58 or 58.4???? If there is a genuine advantage to either, surely all tampers would be that way.

What do you more informed coffee lovers look for in a tamper? Can I get an extra bit of consistancy by buying the best tools for the job?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What basket are you using?


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I am using mainly a non pressurised 14g basket but occasionally i pop the 21g in there


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is the 14g a stock basket? A big tamper might be a close fit


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes I am sure it is. All my gear is second hand but i am pretty certain it is a stock basket.


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

On Reg Barber's site, there are instructions to help you most accurately measure your basket diameter accurately. The thing most strive for is to have the tamper fit precisely. I think the base shape makes little difference, and is a matter of personal preference, except when you start using precision baskets, such as the VSTs or Stradas...then you want a flat base. As for handles, look for something that feels comfortable...height, weight, shape. I have stubby fingers, so for me shorter tampers are better.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I would personally invest in VST( 18g ) a baskets to improve extractions than a new tamper on a stock basket , then I would get a proper fitting tamper for said Vst .


----------

